# good reads



## David Kenneth Johnson (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm reading these four books at the moment:

1. Cohen and Regan, The Animal Rights Debate
2. Shanks, Brute Science
3. Russo, Empire Falls
4. MacKinnon, Ethics

1 and 3 are fun; 2 is difficult but important; 4 is an ethics primer.

dkj


----------



## scryer (Sep 7, 2003)

If I may appear in my true form (ignorantly interested) for just one moment....Ethics, MacKinnon, is an ethics primer, so I understand it is a book designed to introduce a novice to a certain subject, my question is, what is the study of ethics?  Is it the study of political ethics, social ethics, all of thee above and some; or am I completely off base here.

-Lisa


----------



## David Kenneth Johnson (Sep 8, 2003)

Mackinnon's text is one in "applied" ethics, the deliberately worldly application of normative (evaluative) thought and language to everyday life.  Ethics more generally is the study of right and wrong, of good and bad behavior, and so would include all the categories you mention.  It is an important and exciting field.

DKJ


----------



## forlorn phoenix (Mar 2, 2005)

HAS NO ONE READ THE 11 A SERIES OF UNFORTUNATE EVENTS BOOKS YET OUT AND THE UNAUTHORIZED AUTOBIOGRAPHY???  IT's simply exquisite in literature, but the movie butchered it.  I wasn't impressed.


----------



## forlorn phoenix (Mar 2, 2005)

HAS NO ONE READ THE 11 A SERIES OF UNFORTUNATE EVENTS BOOKS YET OUT AND THE UNAUTHORIZED AUTOBIOGRAPHY???  IT's simply exquisite in literature, but the movie butchered it.  I wasn't impressed.  Can't wait for #12 and #13!!!


----------



## k3ng (Mar 2, 2005)

chill out on the caps.


----------



## Ham (Mar 3, 2005)

I read the Cohen/Regan debates a couple years ago in an eco-phil class.  Good read, and actually surprisingly funny in spots.  I believe the class consensus was that Regan slaughtered him.  (Poor choice of words there, perhaps.)  But then, as you might suspect for an eco-phil class, we were mostly a bunch of tree-hugging hippies.  So our opinions were perhaps a tad biased in favor of the animal-rights guy.


----------



## Bhauger (Mar 3, 2005)

forlorn phoenix said:
			
		

> HAS NO ONE READ THE 11 A SERIES OF UNFORTUNATE EVENTS BOOKS YET OUT AND THE UNAUTHORIZED AUTOBIOGRAPHY???  IT's simply exquisite in literature, but the movie butchered it.  I wasn't impressed.  Can't wait for #12 and #13!!!



Calm down.


----------

